# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  **** kašica za laku noć

## sonjaer

Da li netko zna odgovor na pitanje zašto na kašici za "laku noć" s keksom piše da je za bebe od 4. mjeseca velikom brojkom, a onda kad krenete čitati sitna slova piše tek od 6. mjeseci? Nije li to malo prevarantski?  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tweety

meni je ta greška toliko očita da čak ne mogu reći da mi je prevarantska.
nijedna kašica nije za bebu od 4 mjeseca a pogotovo ne ona sa keksićima!
nek me netko ispravi ako griješim

----------


## sonjaer

Istina, ali ima dosta onih koji počinju s kašicama ranije tj. s četiri mjeseca. A onda im još uvale i ovo.

----------


## mamaja

to što oni napišu je za mačku o rep!
(kršitelj koda) ima kašice od piletine i svinjetine od 4 i 6 mj   :Evil or Very Mad:   to što oni rade je za svaku osudu.  grrrr....roleta mi padne kad pogledam šta pišu. jadna ta djeca čije mame pročitaju da je kašica od 4 mj, pa daju djetetu kašice s vrhnjem, mesom, čokoladom i ostalim, za tu dob, primjerenim namirnicama.
dobro gledaj sastav svih kašica i drži se tablice dohrane.

----------


## Mamita

te kašice ni piletinu vidjele ni piletinu mirisale što bi rekli.
kužite što želim reći?

----------


## mamaja

ma otkud ti to, pa imaju čak nekih 7-8% mesa   :Rolling Eyes:  

svejedno, koliko god malo mesa bilo u njima, to sigurno nije za dijete od 4 mj.

----------


## lidija_33

kupujem kašice samo kad negdje idemo, inače sama pravim. i uvijek dodajem dva mjeseca. ako piše za 4 to je za 6 mj, ako piše za 6 to je za 8. Čak i tada preurane s nekim namirnicama

----------


## ms. ivy

ma tko još uopće čita što piše na kašicama... omiljene su mi one sa svinjetinom i vrhnjem   :Razz:

----------


## Janoccka

tko još kupuje kašice   :Razz:

----------


## Mamita

> ma tko još uopće čita što piše na kašicama... omiljene su mi one sa svinjetinom i vrhnjem


zec gadiš mi se

----------


## tweety

> tko još kupuje kašice


ja, ponekad, ali ne od četvrtog mjeseca.

a što se tiče jadne djece kojima roditelji daju kašice od četvrtog mjeseca...................uh......kad bi počela razmišljati zbog čega su  sve neka dječica jadna.....završila bi na psihijatriji  :Crying or Very sad:  

meni samo nisu jasni stručnjaci koji su dozvolili da na tim etiketama piše da su te kašice od četvrtog mjeseca.
za etikete se isto mora imati neka dozvola, je li tako?

----------


## sonjaer

Mislim da bi ovo trebalo prijaviti inspekciji. Ipak se radi o bebama i to se ne smije događati. Mi sad imamo 4 i pol mjeseca. Čitala sam da je bolje početi s kupljenim kašicama jer su provjerene kvalitete, a voće koje kupujemo nije i da može biti i špricano i sl. I što sad? Uskoro ćemo probati i kaše i sad ne znam kako početi. Što mislite o onim instant kašama što se s vodom rade? Je li to još gore od običnih voćnih? :?

----------


## Adrijana

Ma cure jeste vi probale te Gutte Nacht kašice? Fuj! Moja Lara samo frkne nosom na njih.

----------

